# Under Construction: The Film - Official Trailer



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

This looks like it's going to be excellent.

Featuring Dave Crosland, aka big bear.

Trailer released today:


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

That looks to be an upfront piece of filming,will definitely watch that.


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

Fuk yeah !!!


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Incredibly talented filmmaker and Dave is a great guy. Looking forward to it!


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

Awesome trailer, Looking forward to this

LOL @ "You big enough mate" :laugh:


----------



## robc1985 (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow! Amazing


----------



## ar4i (Jan 29, 2013)

Looks good, when is the full video gonna be out?


----------



## TURBS (Oct 21, 2013)

Cheers for the heads up, looks wicked :thumb:


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

Where's his pecs :/

Looks a good honest film, about time we get to see the steroid side.

Did that guy say are you big enough ?? Lol


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

That looks excellent!!

Is it just gonna be a YouTube film?

Release date?


----------



## Skinny Guy (Jul 24, 2011)

Coming soon to a cinema near you..


----------



## UkWardy (Mar 30, 2014)

Looks good and honest, Is it youtube only?


----------



## Bora (Dec 27, 2011)

looks awesome!! even if its dvd i would buy it:thumbup1:


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Just awesome


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

Looks more interesting than Generation Iron IMO.

Would much rather watch an honest, no holds barred film like this tbh.


----------



## LordOfTheManor (Feb 25, 2013)

Bout time we had an honest account of what it takes!! Looks well worth seeing!! After the disappointment of Generation Iron, we need more like this!


----------



## Lois1981 (Mar 29, 2012)

looks like what generation iron should of been. Looking forward to watching it


----------



## Old n fat (Feb 1, 2014)

@Therealbigbear more info ??


----------



## Richard_P (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## Captain lats (Mar 25, 2014)

Looks good. Since it's made here in the U.K we might be able to relate to it more. < locations and pounds instead of dollars for example.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Ok ill answer your questions

My leftvpec is completely detatched as a result I struggle to get any growth in my chest

It will be available as a digital download late july


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

Whats the accent, Barnsley?


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

I think it's going to be a paid download - it won't be available for free. I'll be buying it anyway, definitely looks like it'll be worth the money and for those of you who have met Dave, you'll know it'll be worth a watch 

Here's a cracking video critiquing the Jodie Marsh documentary if you haven't already seen it:


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

Release date or YouTube only???


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

This looks awsome


----------



## Danny2795 (Jan 4, 2012)

@Therealbigbear have you always been a lump!got any pics before you started training?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

Danny2795 said:


> @Therealbigbear have you always been a lump!got any pics before you started training?


From his old journal mate....


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> I think it's going to be a paid download - it won't be available for free. I'll be buying it anyway, definitely looks like it'll be worth the money and for those of you who have met Dave, you'll know it'll be worth a watch
> 
> Here's a cracking video critiquing the Jodie Marsh documentary if you haven't already seen it:


I absolutely loved that interview. So much sense spoken.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> From his old journal mate....
> 
> View attachment 151391


Any idea of transformation time? That's incredible!


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> This looks like it's going to be excellent.
> 
> Featuring Dave Crosland, aka big bear.
> 
> Trailer released today:


I can't ****ing wait to watch this!


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

CapeTownTony said:


> Any idea of transformation time? That's incredible!


5 yrs


----------



## Kiwi As (Nov 4, 2013)

Looks good, keen to see what he's all about tbh


----------



## naturalun (Mar 21, 2014)

That looks class! Better than some mainstream ones!


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

When are you going to start the bulk then Dave? :rolleye: :scared:


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

@Therealbigbear is some of that filmed in meadowhall mate?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Suprakill4 said:


> @Therealbigbear is some of that filmed in meadowhall mate?


No trafford centre


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

No taking away from the guy his size or effort that's gone into it but just way too arrogant for me. He's not above everyone else but seems to me like he thinks he is. Also, constantly doing that much gear at that size is asking for a heart attack


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

geeby112 said:


> Where's his pecs :/
> 
> Looks a good honest film, about time we get to see the steroid side.
> 
> Did that guy say are you big enough ?? Lol


Dave will always tell you straight with no BS. Check his YouTube channel out or his log on here which has links to his vids. He's been logging his cycle and training whats on his mind with rants since last year. ATM he's logging his pct


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> No taking away from the guy his size or effort that's gone into it but just way too arrogant for me. He's not above everyone else but seems to me like he thinks he is. Also, constantly doing that much gear at that size is asking for a heart attack


You do know he's a member right?

If you look at his journal and his videos you'll see he isn't arrogant at all.

"Constantly doing that much gear" ....... His cycles are tame compared to most!


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> You do know he's a member right?
> 
> If you look at his journal and his videos you'll see he isn't arrogant at all.
> 
> "Constantly doing that much gear" ....... His cycles are tame compared to most!


Yes I know he's a member and yes, I've watched some of his YouTube videos, how do you think I came to that conclusion. Out of interest, what would you class as a 'tame' cycle ?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> Yes I know he's a member and yes, I've watched some of his YouTube videos, how do you think I came to that conclusion. Out of interest, what would you class as a 'tame' cycle ?


So why make comments about arrogance if you know Dave?

Doesn't have an ounce of arrogance about him.

Tame in today's AAS cycles are 2g test, 1g of deca and a couple of hundred mg of orals daily plus. That's tame because most ugl's are under dosed!

I've seen people do double of the above mentioned, plus GH and plus slin.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> So why make comments about arrogance if you know Dave?
> 
> Doesn't have an ounce of arrogance about him.
> 
> ...


So you're classing 4.5g of AAS weekly as tame :lol: get a grip lad


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> So you're classing 4.5g of AAS weekly as tame :lol: get a grip lad


No not at all. You asked what I considered tame and by forum standards 2g of test is tame.

Get a grip? Keep your mouth closed before commenting on members arrogance you nob head!

Live up to your user name - Spaz.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> No not at all. You asked what I considered tame and by forum standards 2g of test is tame.
> 
> Get a grip? Keep your mouth closed before commenting on members arrogance you nob head!
> 
> Live up to your user name - Spaz.


Anyone can be a hardman behind a computer screen, that's not my style, but looks like it's yours kid. Also looks to me like I touched a nerve, is that because you've used that much gear and still look like that ?

Read you post again, "tame by today's standards is 2g test, 1g deca and a couple of hundred mg orals daily"


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> Anyone can be a hardman behind a computer screen, that's not my style, but looks like it's yours kid. Also looks to me like I touched a nerve, is that because you've used that much gear and still look like that ?
> 
> Read you post again, "tame by today's standards is 2g test, 1g deca and a couple of hundred mg orals daily"


Not my style either "kid". You're the one who's come in a thread and questioned a members integrity and gear use.

I said HIS is tame compared to most.

PMSL, yeah I bang in 10g a week. Don't be jealous of my AVI..... Oh wait.... You have no AVI yet you can judge me :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

You obviously haven't done the rounds on here. 1.5-2g test, 600mg mast, 400mg tren plus 100mg of orals is "normal" today.


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

gymspaz said:


> No taking away from the guy his size or effort that's gone into it but just way too arrogant for me. He's not above everyone else but seems to me like he thinks he is. Also, constantly doing that much gear at that size is asking for a heart attack


No way is Dave arrogant at all? When I'm back home from Uni I train at the same gym that he does and he is a really friendly and approachable guy. Helps people out if they ask for it. Complete opposite of arrogant. Watch some of his you tube videos you will see he does take his health seriously with his regular checkups.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

gymspaz said:


> Anyone can be a hardman behind a computer screen, that's not my style, but looks like it's yours kid. Also looks to me like I touched a nerve, is that because you've used that much gear and still look like that ?
> 
> Read you post again, "tame by today's standards is 2g test, 1g deca and a couple of hundred mg orals daily"


You're coming across like an idiot. Please stop!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

troponin said:


> No way is Dave arrogant at all? When I'm back home from Uni I train at the same gym that he does and he is a really friendly and approachable guy. Helps people out if they ask for it. Complete opposite of arrogant. Watch some of his you tube videos you will see he does take his health seriously with his regular checkups.


I agree. Met him at the gym at Huddersfield, put me and another member through a shoulders session.

Great bloke :beer:


----------



## nWo (Mar 25, 2014)

Certainly looks to be one of the more interesting documentaries I've seen :thumb:



Therealbigbear said:


> 5 yrs


Nice  How far into that did you start using gear?


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

CapeTownTony said:


> You're coming across like an idiot. Please stop!


Fair enough, it wasn't my intention


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> I agree. Met him at the gym at Huddersfield, put me and another member through a shoulders session.
> 
> Great bloke :beer:


I know man! I really miss that gym when I'm at uni training with **** in snapbacks and stringers struggling to curl 8kg constantly checking themselves out in the mirror.


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> No taking away from the guy his size or effort that's gone into it but just way too arrogant for me. He's not above everyone else but seems to me like he thinks he is. Also, constantly doing that much gear at that size is asking for a heart attack


I far from think im above anyone . If I give that impression thats not my intention. Im just doing what I do I was asked to document it and one thing led to another. This film is not my idea the producer approached me but im hapoy to share if people find it interesting great. If they dont then ill soon know.

Im not constantly doing that much gear in fact im currently starting a 4 month break

Im very health concious and get regular bloods. results of which I post via my fb page

My kast heart check up was good and during my last cycle my bp was 127 over 79 at over 25st so pretty good I felt

I appreciate that your entitled to your opinion and if I come across in a negative manner I appologise it is never my intention im just being honest and open about what I do


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

> Certainly looks to be one of the more interesting documentaries I've seen :thumb:
> 
> Nice  How far into that did you start using gear?


After 2 years


----------



## MR RIGSBY (Jun 12, 2007)

R0BLET said:


> You do know he's a member right?
> 
> If you look at his journal and his videos you'll see he isn't arrogant at all.
> 
> "Constantly doing that much gear" ....... His cycles are tame compared to most!


 I agree with you entirely that Dave doesn't come across as arrogant at all, haven't met him but he seems a decent honest bloke.

Can't agree that the cycles tame though. In fact if you're totally honest mate surely you realise that statements bs. There aren't many people on any forum I know of using 4g+ for the length of time Dave has. Obviously he's a big guy and an advanced user who knows what he's doing but to suggest his cycles are anything like normal is wrong IMO.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

Therealbigbear said:


> I far from think im above anyone . If I give that impression thats not my intention. Im just doing what I do I was asked to document it and one thing led to another. This film is not my idea the producer approached me but im hapoy to share if people find it interesting great. If they dont then ill soon know.
> 
> Im not constantly doing that much gear in fact im currently starting a 4 month break
> 
> ...


I appreciate the reply, as I said it was merely the impression I got from the YouTube videos and probably not a real representation of what you are like in person. The heart attack comment, again, was only my opinion because you don't see many guys your size running cycles of the size our friend roblet stated above without having serious issues when they get to a certain age


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> I far from think im above anyone . If I give that impression thats not my intention. Im just doing what I do I was asked to document it and one thing led to another. This film is not my idea the producer approached me but im hapoy to share if people find it interesting great. If they dont then ill soon know.
> 
> Im not constantly doing that much gear in fact im currently starting a 4 month break
> 
> ...


Do you still do personal training Dave?


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

gymspaz said:


> I appreciate the reply, as I said it was merely the impression I got from the YouTube videos and probably not a real representation of what you are like in person. The heart attack comment, again, was only my opinion because you don't see many guys your size running cycles of the size our friend roblet stated above without having serious issues when they get to a certain age


Now this is going to sound arrogant and im not trying to be

There arent many people my size to be fair at bodypower alot of the pros refused to have there pic with me because I was bigger ( not better I might add just bigger) I tolerate the drugs well and havent arrived at these dosages overnight yes there is a health risk and I monitor it as well as I can

Is usage safe? No is it bollocks but at the moment I feel the benefits outweigh the risks and until that balance changes I will continue

Being my size is not healthy but again I feel its worth the risk. My choices arent for everybody I accept that nor is my look but each to there own

Regards the vids dont take the rants too seriously they are meant to be a bit tongue in cheek


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Hey I regard 5g as a massive dose


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Capetowntony yes I do sorry wong let me quote your post for some reason


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Therealbigbear said:


> Capetowntony yes I do sorry wong let me quote your post for some reason


Ok great. Will send you a pm in a bit :thumb:


----------



## Twilheimer (Mar 10, 2014)

Very excited for this. I've had the pleasure of briefly meeting Dave at Bodypower and his insight will, without a doubt, have a positive effect on some people's opinions regarding drug use and what it's 'all about'. Top bloke!


----------



## RugbyLad (Feb 15, 2014)

Subbed


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Looks interesting .

Think it will be a success if its totally honest on what it takes

Best of luck


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> I appreciate the reply, as I said it was merely the impression I got from the YouTube videos and probably not a real representation of what you are like in person. The heart attack comment, again, was only my opinion because you don't see many guys your size running cycles of the size our friend roblet stated above without having serious issues when they get to a certain age


You sir are just a retard, you need to open yours eyes to the big bad world.

I KNOW members 8-10st behind Dave who have done 3-4g of test a week!

We have members who run A class drugs along side AAS, they'll have heart issues before him!

"Size of our friend roblet" have you tracked my journal? Do you know my cycle history?

You have NO AVI.... You profess about cycle knowledge but you are posting threads about dbol PMSL


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

R0BLET said:


> You sir are just a retard, you need to open yours eyes to the big bad world.
> 
> I KNOW members 8-10st behind Dave who have done 3-4g of test a week!
> 
> ...


He said nothing about your size. It said the size of the cycles.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> You sir are just a retard, you need to open yours eyes to the big bad world.I KNOW members 8-10st behind Dave who have done 3-4g of test a week!We have members who run A class drugs along side AAS, they'll have heart issues before him!"Size of our friend roblet" have you tracked my journal? Do you know my cycle history? You have NO AVI.... You profess about cycle knowledge but you are posting threads about dbol PMSL


interesting how you can get so upset over a few words from someone with 'no avi'. people can, and will, run however much gear they want. some will get big, some will struggle to be just average (i'm guessing you're the latter judging by the aggression in your posts towards me) but it doesn't change the fact that 3,4,5g of gear a week is a heavy dose


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> interesting how you can get so upset over a few words from someone with 'no avi'. people can, and will, run however much gear they want. some will get big, some will struggle to be just average (i'm guessing you're the latter judging by the aggression in your posts towards me) but it doesn't change the fact that 3,4,5g of gear a week is a heavy dose


I'm not upset one bit, I just find it funny how you came to the conclusion in your original post.

I've agreed they are heavy doses, my point was that they are nothing to batter an eyelid at in today's world.

I'm the latter..... Brilliant :lol: :lol:

Again, you know nothing about me.


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gummyp said:


> He said nothing about your size. It said the size of the cycles.


Still referring to my "size" either way he has no clue of my cycle history.


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> You sir are just a retard, you need to open yours eyes to the big bad world.I KNOW members 8-10st behind Dave who have done 3-4g of test a week!We have members who run A class drugs along side AAS, they'll have heart issues before him!"Size of our friend roblet" have you tracked my journal? Do you know my cycle history? You have NO AVI.... You profess about cycle knowledge but you are posting threads about dbol PMSL


also roblet, did you read my dbol thread ? it was more of a hello as I am new to the forum rather than a direct question about dianabol. so because I am new to taking steroids you assume I don't know anything about them ? interesting outlook you have there, if that's the way we think would I be right to assume that you know nothing about steroids because you have ran copious amounts of steroids, slin, peps, gh and whatever else but still walk around at what i'd say looks to be around 200lb ? should we just leave it there ?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

whats everyones favourite chocolate bar...I like snickers


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> also roblet, did you read my dbol thread ? it was more of a hello as I am new to the forum rather than a direct question about dianabol. so because I am new to taking steroids you assume I don't know anything about them ? interesting outlook you have there, if that's the way we think would I be right to assume that you know nothing about steroids because you have ran copious amounts of steroids, slin, peps, gh and whatever else but still walk around at what i'd say looks to be around 200lb ? should we just leave it there ?


PMSL  

You're a clown.

Copious :lol:

Please show me my copious amount...... Oh wait, you can't.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Muscle Supermkt said:


> This looks like it's going to be excellent.
> 
> Featuring Dave Crosland, aka big bear.
> 
> Trailer released today:


Did you make that? I'm an editor by trade - that's well done! Nice work.


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

barsnack said:


> whats everyones favourite chocolate bar...I like snickers


**** off you wanker. snickers are shit


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> PMSL  You're a clown.Copious :lollease show me my copious amount...... Oh wait, you can't.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/239771-chronicles-roblet-mass-attack-2.html post #22 tells us what you plan to use a year ago. i'm sure if I read through more I could find dosage amounts but I just cant be bothered to waste my time with it- Tren Test NPP Mast Mtren Rohm Triple X (dbol, winny, oxy's)


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Dirk McQuickly said:


> **** off you wanker. snickers are shit


you must be NUTS to think that


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

barsnack said:


> whats everyones favourite chocolate bar...I like snickers


Hmmmm now that IS the question.

I would have to go with a double decker. It gives you that contrast whilst at the same time still feeling a little bit luxury. You always get good bang for your buck with a DD


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/member-journals-pictures/239771-chronicles-roblet-mass-attack-2.html post #22 tells us what you plan to use a year ago. i'm sure if I read through more I could find dosage amounts but I just cant be bothered to waste my time with it- Tren Test NPP Mast Mtren Rohm Triple X (dbol, winny, oxy's)


Nah went with a rip blend if you read it, no more than 240mg or tren, test and mast EW.

Haven't tried NPP yet and tried a tub of Triple X.....

Don't get your point?


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Nah went with a rip blend if you read it, no more than 240mg or tren, test and mast EW.Haven't tried NPP yet and tried a tub of Triple X.....Don't get your point?


there is no point, your arguing about nothing, you asked me to prove where I had seen you running copious amounts of gear and its there. I just said I cant be bothered to carry it on yet here you are... so you haven't used over 3g of gear a week, or peps or slin ?


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

anyone else finding the adds in the first post affects youtube its annoying


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> there is no point, your arguing about nothing, you asked me to prove where I had seen you running copious amounts of gear and its there. I just said I cant be bothered to carry it on yet here you are... so you haven't used over 3g of gear a week, or peps or slin ?


Hahahaha! If you think 700-800mg of oils is "copious" then you need to wise up.

Nope, now where near :lol:

Now jog on.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mal20729 said:


> Hmmmm now that IS the question.
> 
> I would have to go with a double decker. It gives you that contrast whilst at the same time still feeling a little bit luxury. You always get good bang for your buck with a DD


good choice my friend...I like them too, makes you feel manly when u buy one


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> Hahahaha! If you think 700-800mg of oils is "copious" then you need to wise up. Nope, now where near :lol:Now jog on.


I wont be jogging anywhere my friend, im sat on my sofa with my laptop on my knee. what about slin ?


----------



## Mal20729 (Mar 1, 2014)

barsnack said:


> good choice my friend...I like them too, makes you feel manly when u buy one


You always get a good nod of respect from the cashier. You know they're thinking "I see you are man. Good choice sir. Good choice."


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

gymspaz said:


> I wont be jogging anywhere my friend, im sat on my sofa with my laptop on my knee. what about slin ?


What about slin? I'm mentored and if he says it's in, it's in.

Maybe go ask him about that.....


----------



## gymspaz (May 23, 2014)

R0BLET said:


> What about slin? I'm mentored and if he says it's in, it's in.Maybe go ask him about that.....


I don't know why you're getting so defensive, well I do, it was because of my original post that wasn't aimed at, or had anything to do with you and therealbigbear who it was aimed at has replied. how long have you been using a coach out of interest and do you mind me asking who it is ?


----------



## Dirk McQuickly (Dec 29, 2010)

Mal20729 said:


> Hmmmm now that IS the question.
> 
> I would have to go with a double decker. It gives you that contrast whilst at the same time still feeling a little bit luxury. You always get good bang for your buck with a DD


now you're talking. And is it just me, or does anyone else think they can detect a teensy weeny bit of booze in there, like maybe a splash of sherry?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

@TherealbigbearWhat is that accent mate?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

barsnack said:


> whats everyones favourite chocolate bar...I like snickers


Yorkie :thumb:


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

He's got ya roblet


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

R0BLET said:


> From his old journal mate....
> 
> View attachment 151391


I was thinking of that photo the other day but couldn't find it, he's even bigger than the after picture now


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2014)

1010AD said:


> I was thinking of that photo the other day but couldn't find it, he's even bigger than the after picture now


Correct even bigger, wouldn't want to get in a headlock off him either, arms are awesome.

Great trailer, can't wait till it's out...


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

saxondale said:


> @TherealbigbearWhat is that accent mate?


Yorkshire born and bred mate Huddersfield but I've travelled a bit so picked up twanges from other countries


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

Look boys and girls play nice there is no need for this bottom line is I run big doses and its not something I would recommend

Chocy bar quite partial to a starbar myself


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Hafpor said:


> Correct even bigger, wouldn't want to get in a headlock off him either, arms are awesome.
> 
> Great trailer, can't wait till it's out...


I wonder what the record is for the biggest arms without including that muppet that holds it at the moment who has more oil in his arms than Saudi Arabia has


----------



## Therealbigbear (Mar 5, 2013)

1010AD said:


> I wonder what the record is for the biggest arms without including that muppet that holds it at the moment who has more oil in his arms than Saudi Arabia has


Dont fhink there is one


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Lookin forward to seeing this. About time a grass roots doc was done about AAS use.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

Therealbigbear said:


> Look boys and girls play nice there is no need for this bottom line is I run big doses and its not something I would recommend
> 
> Chocy bar quite partial to a starbar myself


Yes. Starbar. Maybe if I ate enough I'd reach your size lol

Very good vids I just watched. No bullsh1t, down to earth views/comments. Fair play. Enjoyable watch.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

1010AD said:


> I wonder what the record is for the biggest arms without including that muppet that holds it at the moment who has more oil in his arms than Saudi Arabia has


Manfred hoble had 26 inch arms


----------



## 1010AD (May 30, 2009)

Therealbigbear said:


> Dont fhink there is one


Well there is now


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2014)

Hello UKM, this is James Grealish the film-maker behind Under Construction: The Film.

Just wanted to say thank you very much for all the enthusiasm and support you've shown towards the trailer since its release. Both myself and Dave decided to to run with this as a feature length film project on an entirely self-funded basis, therefore any and all support we receive towards making the film a success when we release around July/August time as a digital download is greatly appreciated.

If you haven't already you can "Like" the official film Facebook page which is regularly updated with photo and video content and will shortly have full release details

http://www.facebook.com/underconstructionthefilm


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2014)

We are very pleased to announce that Under Construction: The Film will be released on Tuesday 15th July 2014 and will be available WORLDWIDE for digital download for £9.99 GBP at:

www.underconstructionthefilm.com

Thank you for all support for the film received so far, we are now working very hard in post production to complete the film and deliver bodybuilding fans something truly special on July 15th.

If you haven't already, watch the official film trailer here:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

JTG said:


> We are very pleased to announce that Under Construction: The Film will be released on Tuesday 15th July 2014 and will be available WORLDWIDE for digital download for £9.99 GBP at:
> 
> www.underconstructionthefilm.com
> 
> ...


I'm really looking forward to watching this.


----------



## SILV3RBACK (Jun 23, 2012)

DutchTony said:


> I'm really looking forward to watching this.


Should be better than that pice of sh1te I bought called Generation Iron!!


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

DutchTony said:


> I'm really looking forward to watching this.


Yea I am too, will be an eye opener I think.

Best of luck with the release guys.


----------



## Wallace86 (Jan 20, 2013)

Looking forward to this.


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2014)




----------



## DappaDonDave (Dec 2, 2013)

Whoop whoop!


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2014)

| LIVE FROM 12PM (MIDDAY) GMT TOMORROW |

To Confirm, Under Construction: The Film will be officially released and available to buy as a digital download from noon UK time tomorrow at www.underconstructionthefilm.com

The process for purchase will be very simple:

1) Purchase the film via Credit, Debit Card or Paypal at the website.

2) Ensure you supply a valid email address when purchasing.

3) The Download link for the film will be emailed to you shortly thereafter.

We would like to mention at this point, that we are fully aware of the ease with which digital downloads can be, pirated, torrented and such like with todays technology. It is worth mentioning that this film was entirely self-funded with ZERO outside support by two bodybuilding fans (Myself and Dave C) who felt that it was time somebody made a brutally honest and hopefully inspirational film that gave a real picture of what it takes to become a freak.

We ask that you respect that when purchasing the film, and recommend to anyone else who wishes to see it that they also respect that, by paying an asking price that we worked very hard to keep affordable for all involved.

We are looking forward to hearing what you, the fans, think of the film and would like to thank you for all your support so far.

- Dave C and James G


----------



## B.I.G (Jun 23, 2011)

JTG said:


> | LIVE FROM 12PM (MIDDAY) GMT TOMORROW |
> 
> To Confirm, Under Construction: The Film will be officially released and available to buy as a digital download from noon UK time tomorrow at www.underconstructionthefilm.com
> 
> ...


Can't you release I now so I can watch it tonight :lol:


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

Just paid - downloading now.

@JTG - you might want to add more Intel inside  Current ETA is 40 mins to download 2GB....


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2014)

stoic said:


> Just paid - downloading now.
> 
> @JTG - you might want to add more Intel inside  Current ETA is 40 mins to download 2GB....


We did NOT anticipate this much demand! Thank you for purchasing and for your patience though.


----------



## PosterBoy (Mar 11, 2011)

Downloading now too!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Will there be a DVD version?


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Got confirmation email, gonna download it tonight


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Will it download to my galaxy S5? If so I'll be buying today.


----------



## StuOwen86 (Apr 13, 2014)

think i'll have a look at this when I get back from the Gym.. not too bad @ 9.99 and Trailer looks very good just posted a link on my FB


----------



## stoic (Jul 29, 2012)

@IGotTekkers it's in plain old .mp4 format so can't see there being an issue but it's pretty hefty at 1.9GB download


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

DVD? I; pay top dollar!!


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

Torrent anyone?

not srs

srs


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

stoic said:


> @IGotTekkers it's in plain old .mp4 format so can't see there being an issue but it's pretty hefty at 1.9GB download


That's gonna take about 3 weeks to download on my crappy connection


----------



## JTG (May 29, 2014)

Just a post to say thank you from myself and Dave C for the overwhelmingly positive response from those who have seen the film so far. And a thank you to those who have supported our film with a purchase.


----------

